# Bosch vs GE profile ranges



## muscat (Nov 28, 2006)

I am deciding between an GE profile gas range (the "upper-end" one, stainless, has lower oven, the one that retails for $2k) vs a Bosch dual fuel range ("lower-end" - stainless, but without some of the pricey options like full stainless front, telescoping rack, temp probe not included) also retails for $2k

I'd kind of like dual fuel over the full gas, and the Bosch front controls feel nicer, and it has a slightly nicer look overall. But I'm certainly not buying for looks.

I can get the GE as an open box unit-$1250 (only one unit, so I guess it could vanish tomorrow)
Bosch will be on sale Mon to Wed- $1700

I have read "epinions" and other reviews, and the two units seem similarly regarded, with most people loving both units, and a few people having specific complaints about each. 

GE complaints: uneven burner heat, hard to keep clean, one mention of uneven oven heat

Bosch complaints: hard to get parts, controls not intuititve, a few people had absolute lemons that needed to be replaced, and it took weeks.

Which woud YOU choose? The $450 difference does factor in, but my heart is leaning toward the Bosch. My parents have one and love it, and I also may be getting influenced by brand recognition. It is, however, hard to pass up a $1250 deal.

My remodel has not even happened yet, so I dont have to decide NOW but I'd like to take advantage of sale prices, and more timely, the open box price.

Any opinions out there? Bosch and GE fans speak up!!!:lips:


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi muscat,

I've never owned a Bosch oven...but I do have one of GE's five burner double oven (with the small lower oven). The only trouble I've had with my GE oven is the middle burner didn't work when we first got it. The stove top works ok, but the middle griddle plate is rarely used.

When we were looking to get a new oven we didn't have enough money (or space) to go with one of the higher quality Viking, Wolf, DCS brands. So we had to make a compromise of the features we wanted at a price we could afford.

The GE Profile[emoji]8482[/emoji] 30" Free-Standing Dual-Fuel Double Oven Range. It fit the bill with the continuous grates and five burners in a 30" oven and double oven feature.

The convection feature of the oven leaves a bit to be desired with the small fan blowing directly on the food your cooking. The exposed heating element in the main oven is also a bit annoying. But I ended up getting a large rectangular baking stone that covers the entire bottom (it sits on the bottom rack). The bottom oven works Ok in a pinch but does take a long time to heat up. With three young children I was happy to notice that the glass door stays cool to the touch even when broiling on high. We choose the black on black color because we preferred it to the stainless panels. I've nothing against stainless equipment...but when appliances have those panels I always worry about it releasing after some years(I may just be paranoid about this).

I've recently had my GE Advantium 120 break just a few months out of warranty...so I currently don't have a very good taste in my mouth regarding GE. 

One more thing...GE is still offering the same rebate they did when I bought my stove/Advantium combination. Make copies of everything you send in and keep any and all UPC labels that are on the boxes (or anywhere else). The Sears salesman filled out the rebate form with all the correct information...we included the UPC labels from each product and sent it off. Months later they sent a letter saying our models were not on the rebate offer. I double checked the tags on the oven and Advantium itself and verified that the model numbers were correct and were included in the rebate form. But because we threw the boxes out months ago, we didn't have any other UPC labels to resubmit the $100.00 rebate. I called customer service and they said there wasn't anything they could do if I no longer had the UPC labels (it didn't matter that I had already sent it to them once before!).   

Good luck,

dan


----------



## muscat (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you Dan!

That is exactly the range that I am looking at, but in stainless. I have heard from others that the warm up time can be an issue.

I hate rebates. You have to be SOOOOOOO careful to dot every i, cross every t, and they'll STILL say you missed some detail and decline you the money. We had the same thing happen with a turbotax refund this week.....it is a scam.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm reading this thread with a good deal of interest because I'm about to replace my Viking 30" range, and I'm looking at the GE dual fuel. My husband works for GE (medical equipment, not consumer products!) and we get a small break on the price, but if a different brand of dual fuel range is better, I'd go with that in a heartbeat. I _can't wait_ to dump the Viking (although I love the cooktop).


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

i have to say that iv had a bosch oven , and other equipment , and iv only had one issue with the stove top, and had absolutely NO probs getting the part. I use my onen and stove top all the time, trying out reipes and cooking as normal. I wouldnt change it for the world( well not yet)


----------



## muscat (Nov 28, 2006)

I pulled the trigger! Bought the Bosch Dual Fuel. The GE seems like a really nice unit, based on all my research and endless searching for opinions, but in the end I went with the Bosch. The GE is a little less money, but not by much, so if you get a discount, it could be a good deal. It came down to little details for me:

Liked the knobs, and the way the door opened and shut better on the Bosch. Liked the grates a little better, and the stainless steel over black top. Also liked the burner layout a bit better with the Bosch.

Now I have a fridge, and a range.....and I just need a KITCHEN to put them in! The months to come are going to kill me!!!!!


----------

